# No Oven



## 106389 (Aug 11, 2007)

Hi there everyone, 
We are just about to receive our first ever motor-home next week, a Chausson flash 09, but it has no oven  does anyone have any suggestions/recommendations, we will not be using electric hookup a lot of the time, but are planning on having a solar panel fitted & possibly getting a small generator for occasional use, any advice on these items & a reversing camera would be much appreciated.
THANKS Paul


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

PaulandJackie said:


> no oven  does anyone have any suggestions/recommendations, we will not be using electric hookup a lot of the time,.
> THANKS Paul


Welcome to the forum Paul and Jackie. I bet you're excited about the new van !

If you're not going to be on hook up and you're big oven users then it looks like you're going to have to change your style of eating. You can BBQ of course and many things you cook in an oven will do well, wrapped in foil, on the BBQ. There are stove top oven available in camping shops but not sure how safe or good they are. I've also heard people recommend using a big cast iron casserole with tight lid, on the gas hob as an oven substitute. You will need a heat diffuser under it I guess.

If you were going to be on hook up then there are things like the Remoska gadgets ( see Lakeland catalogue online) or electric frying pans which are not easy to find these days but are still made. I don't know if they could be used with a generator.

If you have no grill then there are toasters and sandwich toasters that can be used on the hob -see Argos or camping shops. You can alos make a mean toasted sandwich in a frying pan using a pan lid to press the sandwich closed.

G


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

There have been many threads about the lack of oven and even a grill. Our van came with an oven as an 'improvement' we use it for storing cake! The grill isn't up to much either which is a pity as its quite possible to get a hob and grill combination with a decent grill.


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

We had an oven in our old Hymer but didn't use it that much, all though we have ordered one in our new MH. We tended to cook a lot outside as most of the time we were away in France. It depends on your life style, I believe most of the continentals only use a microwave. If your going to take a generator with you then a microwave should run ok and will cook a lot more than people realize. Last night we were over with some friends for dinner and to my surprise had cooked the complete meal on a microwave. The main course was a pork dish with potatoes and veg, desert a chocolate cake and apple crumble. 

When we Married many years ago we couldn't afford an oven so a aunt lent us one of those mini table top ovens/grills it worked a treat. 

Best of luck with the MH. 
Wobby


----------



## 100004 (Jul 12, 2006)

We have an oven, but really only use it for garlic bread.I'm thinking of getting an oven thermometer so as I have some idea of how accurate the thermostat is. But we live without an oven really and eat simple.H


----------



## snailsontour (May 1, 2005)

Our van has got an oven but we hardly ever bother to use it. We will not bother with one in our next van. 

Instead we use double skillets (two pans that clip together to form a sort of mini oven) on the hob for everything from a full roast to warming up croissants. Ours are not particurly well made but do a job. You will find info on these in the forums.


----------



## arturusuk (May 27, 2005)

We have had an oven in two previous vans and only used it to store things in.We don't have an oven in our current Rapido 709F.We have always used a double skillet and have had no problems cooking "oven" style dishes--roast chicken,lamb,beef etc and roast potatoes plus various non-oven type dishes. Would'nt be without the skillet and don't miss an oven.
Regards
BrianM


----------



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

*Remoska*

We have one of the Remoska cooking pots sold by Lakeland.

It only uses 470w and you can cook almost anything in it.

Happy Travels


----------

